# today was great



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

so i woke up this morning, and i was late for school, as always. So i'm kindof in a hurry down speeding. well while i was coming to a stop sign that was red. i start breaking, well today the roads were kindof wet and well since we all kno the 240 is RWD,we don't get traction or wutever... my brakes woulnd't stop, so i'm thinking "wtf" so i push the brakes all the way down ... still no stop. by this time i dunno wut the hell to do so i put the car in park...WTF no stop!!! i guess the only other option was to brake the e-brake which probably would of stopped me but i didn't kno wut to do. so i hit the 2001 pathfinder lady infront of me, who was happening to drive her daughter to my school. and to make things all better she is like "i'll only take wut i need" my ass she will... interesting fact though, she lives on my street. the damage on her SUV i don't think had any, but paint marks from my car which can easily be taken off with a compound mixture. i got a dent on my hood and dented plate. and some scratches which again can be taken off with the compound mixture. we'll have to see how much she "needs" today i'll probably post a reply next year since imma be dead, my 17 year old boy insurance will sky rocket even higher won't it? fuck. no x-mas present for me....

maybe i can hook up with her daughter? =/


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

If it's only minor, your insurance won't sky rocket...

trust me, I slammed my protege into a ford tauras and my car alone was $7,300 to fix and my insurance went up $50 a month... so that's not sky rocketing, but it is a significant increase. If it's only paint stuff, then I wouldn't worry to much about it. Hell, if she needs any new body parts, tell her you'll get them for her and you can use your DNE discount to get parts cheaper. 

sorry to hear though... good luck with the situation

edit: if it makes you feel any better, because of the rain this morning, I almost slammed my max into the back of a Mitsubishi Diamante.... eek


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

well she isn't gonna be doing this to the insurance, i guess she is kindof nice, or the fact that she knows i live down the street and look like a azn thug scares her.. whichever is nice

apparently something is loose back there and there is a minor dent, she is goin to some shop down Shiloh and Norhtwest highway after Benegens. heard of it? i gotta pay for it, so my system will have tp be post poned unless its reletivly cheap to unpop a dent and find out wuts loose... you got anybody that can take a look at it for me chris?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

that sux to hear.. you should sue nissan for bad brakes


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ah i doubt the brakes are the problem more of my crappy driving along with rain. not really crappy driving but my speeding and me liking to stop suddenly instead of gradually. oh well hopefully it will cost 5 dollars to pop the dent .. i wish.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

downshift/engine brake. you should get into the habit of doing that, plus it might even help you here and there if you ever decide to drift. 

sorry about the situation. sounds like she's nice enough not to report it to the insurance company and just have you pay her however much it costs.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> well she isn't gonna be doing this to the insurance, i guess she is kindof nice, or the fact that she knows i live down the street and look like a azn thug scares her.. whichever is nice
> 
> apparently something is loose back there and there is a minor dent, she is goin to some shop down Shiloh and Norhtwest highway after Benegens. heard of it? i gotta pay for it, so my system will have tp be post poned unless its reletivly cheap to unpop a dent and find out wuts loose... you got anybody that can take a look at it for me chris?


 yeah, check the tuning shop review in the DNE section... there's a shop where we get a discount. The guys has done some BEAUTIFUL work with body kits and has done hail damage repairs for a number of our members.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lady came by today, saying i made some cut on the side of her bumper... too fucking bad i didn't even hit her side bumper i hit her straight on the back... says it will cost 900 for the repairs fucking shit....


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

hitting straight from behind can cause fractures in the bumper anywhere on it...

like I said... tell her you'll get the part, go to courtesy, get it cheap, paint it cheap, then give it to her... much less than 900


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

my parents are gonna get an estimate from this one guy first, if he charges an alright price then we gonna go through him if its not then i'll go for wut u said.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

trust me... you'll get the body part MUCH cheaper at courtesy than you will from ANY body shop


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i don't think we are gonna go to him to see wut his prive would be, but to see if he can fix it without getting a new part. we'll see though. u wanna jump her family for me? they live down the street


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

whatever it takes man.. lol


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol the guy we took the car to quoted 300... 600 dollar differance from the other dude... some people just try to rip ur ass open wide. looks like i'm 300 dollars out of my system, which would be my amp =/ oh well i think i can manage that.

it seems she is trying to hook me up with her daughter too  if she wants that to happen, pay ur own bill


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

lol.... the 900 dollar quote was probably for replacing the bumper, painting it, and installing it on the car... *shrug*

and hook up with the daughter... next time she won't even make you pay for anything...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

bah screw that, there won't be a next time, imma hit on this white chick at school (or i think she is white)


----------

